# Flying Snakes...!



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

http://homepage.mac.com/j.socha/video/mov_clips/896_cam_3.html


Many more short Videos on their main page - 

http://homepage.mac.com/j.socha/video/video.html

& or

http://www.flyingsnake.org/


Looks like the little Snake is really doing pretty well for getting some good horizontal distance there, from his leap..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, I enjoyed those links. Fascinating fellow to say the least. Can you imagine standing on the ground, minding your own business, when a 3-4 foot snake flies at you!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess I can erase Asia as a place I'd like visit someday.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, THAT'S what I call a talented snake! AND, he flies TOO!  

I should be so lucky, although I do get to "fly" off the ground if I see a big Cockroach! Can't change direction, though, just a straight line to get to higher ground!  

Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh no....that reminds me of when I was about 5.

Me and my neighbor (who at the time was so proud that she was a year older than me. BUT! I was still taller, so ha!  ) were walking in the woods over here. We got about half way up the trail and she was like, "You better watch out! Haven't you heard of those snakes that stay way up in the trees and wait for you to come....then fly down and land on your head?"

She loved scaring me, and I believed her. Needless to say...I hesitated everytime I started to go in the woods alone.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I guess I can erase Asia as a place I'd like visit someday.


ROFL hehehe. Interesting snakes!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I know in Texas and Oklahoma, other places too I am sure, 'Water Moccasins' will hang out in low Trees which overhand Streams or lazy Rivers or Ponds and so on.

And, sometimes, for whatever reason, they wil decide to 'plop' down into one's Boat as one is passing by close to shore.


I remember this hapenning when I was a kid, me and my dad in some little Boat just going along with the flow of the Stream or River...


They were easy to gently lift with an Oar, and set into the Water...and they are great swimmers.

I always liked them so it was not a scarey thing for me...'sobering' yes! 'scarey', no... and, thankfully, my dad was easy with me dealing with it since I liked the Snakes and he was just 'so-so' about them.


Be fun to show the Videos to some Water Mocassins, I bet they would love to learn the knack, and emulate the accomplishment, electing much Taller Trees then to hang out in to await one sort of inspiration or other for their 'flying' descent..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Phil, you bring back some memories. Lewis and I fished many, many years, both fresh water and salt water. Lewis also fished with some pals a couple of times each year at Santee Cooper river in SC. He has told me about snakes hanging in the trees and dropping in boats and scaring the you know what out of them.

We have fished most of the area lakes and there were always snakes to watch out for. One time, we were right beside the rock embankment to the road running beside the lake and had been fishing there for a while. I happened to catch a movement right beside me and it was a big old snake checking me out. I could have touched him. When we would fish under a bridge, snakes were forever going by the boat to get to the other side of the lake. Most water snakes are not poisonous but they can get really big. Water moccasins, as far as I know, are the only poisonous water snake and are not all that common in most lakes. Years ago, a wildlife agent said there were only certain rivers/lakes that they stay in in our area.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Geese,

Maggie and Phil, it would take just one time that a snake would drop in my boat for me to just wipe fish right out of my diet. It would be that element of surprise that would do me in.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Geese,
> 
> Maggie and Phil, it would take just one time that a snake would drop in my boat for me to just wipe fish right out of my diet. It would be that element of surprise that would do me in.


Mmmm, in my case, if I was startled enough, the snake could have the boat and I would be swimming for shore!  Oh yeah, he could have the fish too... 

Shi


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

All I can Say Is


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Mmmm, in my case, if I was startled enough, the snake could have the boat and I would be swimming for shore!  Oh yeah, he could have the fish too...
> 
> Shi


All of the staples just flew out of my new tummy staple operation.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> All of the staples just flew out of my new tummy staple operation.



    

QUICK...grab a MAGNET!!


----------

